# Speaking of "Adopting" a Dwarf....



## Miniv (Jun 27, 2004)

Ummm.......This isn't an adoption situation, but there is an ad on the Sales Board for a Dwarf Mini. However, the Texas owner is selling it for $2500.

<sigh>















No comment


----------



## kaykay (Jun 27, 2004)

yes i just saw it


----------



## bevann (Jun 27, 2004)

Boy did I miss the boat last year. I had an adorable dwarf and I just gave him away to Hearts&Hooves and now he is a TV STAR!!!He was on the TODAY SHOW from NY City. I, for one, would never sell a dwarf.They are such special little creatures.I am so lucky I found him such a special home in Texas at Hearts&Hooves with Veronique and her other critters.My grandaughter and I visited them last Dec 2003 and I knew I had made the right decision for CHESTER.That is where he belongs and he has a special purpose in life. I have had other special needs horses and I gave them away to a good home and I go to check on them to be sure they are well cared for.Sometimes it's not about money, but what is best for the animal.


----------



## starleemay (Jun 27, 2004)

I also saw the $2500 ad. They have a lot of nerve.






I also have a dwarf that if I got rid of her it would be for free. She is a blast to have around my house.



She is very entertaining.



At the current time she just needs her feet trimmed regularly. Although when she was a foal I had to take her to vet about her teeth. About 6 mos her teeth got normal. She is the brat of the farm.



. Tunie in Oregon


----------



## Miniv (Jun 27, 2004)

Starleemay,

Where are you in Oregon??? We're in Oregon too!

MA


----------



## starleemay (Jun 27, 2004)

I live in The Dalles


----------



## Miniv (Jun 28, 2004)

We're in Bend.....and there's another Forum member from here too.

Good to hear from another Oregonian!





MA


----------



## Little Bit (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes this man belongs to, or used to belong to the Greater Houston Miniature Horse Club here in Houston...did you notice that he is asking more for this "refined" dwarf than he is his suposedly WONFERFUL colt?

Does this sound like a man out to make a B U C K or what????





I have to tell ya, that I have lost all respect for this person!





I am totally against people selling DWARVES!

But then when some of the most well known breeders sell their dwarves,



what else can ya expect?


----------



## virginia (Jun 28, 2004)

It sucks!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Jul 6, 2004)

Here is a page with pics of this "minimal dwarf", Smidgen. She actually looks VERY dwarfy to me, not just minimal. She definaltely should not be selling for $2500...YIKES!


----------



## angie21467 (Jul 6, 2004)

OMG Mona, you're right - definately not what I'd call "minimum". Poor little thing, I hope she goes to a good home and doesn't end up somewhere as a "broodmare prospect".


----------



## kaykay (Jul 6, 2004)

oh my gosh her little legs are so crooked! This is why i cannot stand the term minimal dwarf. I have said over and over its very misleading term. A more appropriate term would be minimal expression dwarf because even the ones that dont look as bad on the outside still have a lot of problems on the inside that you cannot see.

I am so hoping shes going to a pet home but at that price who knows


----------



## Mona (Jul 6, 2004)

The expremely short neck was what most caught my attention. Actually, I thought her legs looked pretty good for a dwarf, as they can be so much more severe.


----------



## virginia (Jul 6, 2004)

Mona, a Dwarfs legs sometimes will start out straight but as they grow, the legs will start to turn. I have one here, Jazz, that was born with beautiful straight legs. In fact, I didn't think she was a Dwarf till she was a couple of weeks old. Now her legs are trying to turn at the ankles and I have to keep right on top of things with trimmings, extentions and "Magic Shoes" so she can walk fairly normal. It looks like Smidgens legs are going to go bad at the knees. That is a lot harder to correct than ankles. I guess all we can do for her is pray that a knowledgeable person gets her.

Ginny STP


----------



## Miniv (Jul 6, 2004)

Those pictures and the circumstances she is in just makes me want to cry.





I hope someone is able to communicate diplomatically to the owner that a caring pet owner would be best for her......someone who has their eyes wide open to what Smidgen's future health will probably be.

MA


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 6, 2004)

kaykay....I just read your reply to this subject and I agree with you 100% about the term ,"minimal dwarf"....I will have to start using your suggestion of "minimal expression dwarf " because it does describe these little horses MUCH better!!!

I discovered something about my little Dusty, who I would have to consider him as a "minimal expression dwarf " who is now 6 years old and did not look very dwarfy as a youngster, but as he matures and ages, his dwarf characteristice are more pronounced.

I don't know that I have really ever heard him nicker in the 3 years that I've had him, but I seperated him from his buddies the other day and discovered that he DOES have the very low little voice of a dwarf!...Now this may not seem very signifigan to some people, but it tells me that he is probably a lot more "dwarfy" on the inside than he looks to be on the outside!





With these "special" little horses, we can only see how very different they are on the outside, and can only imagine how different they are on the inside!!!

X-rays & scopes showed us that my beloved Little Bit was just about as different on the inside as he was on the outside! Bless his little heart.

I would also like to mention that the vets have discovered that many times on x-rays, what may look abnormal compared to a "normal" horse, may very well be "normal" for a dwarf! On a couple occasions, they have x-rayed my other little dwarf, Inky's legs, and saw that it was not "normal" compared to other horses, but when they x-rayed his other leg, they discovered that it was "normal" for Inky! ha!

I also believe that there is a difference in a dwarf's blood work as well, what is normal for a dwarf is not necessarily normal for a regular Miniature Horse or a large breed horse.

Also Ginny is very correct in saying that many dwarves can be born with straight legs or fairly straight legs, but has they mature and gain weight, their little fetlocks and some times their knees, are just too weak to hold their weight.... Same thing that happened with her little Jazz!

Ginny I am glad you are having good luck with Jazz and the little *Magic Shoes*!!

Thank you for being such a good Dwarf Momma!


----------



## starleemay (Jul 6, 2004)

How sad for that little girl.



Anyone that knows anything about horses would not be offering her on the board.









He should just cut his losses and find a responsible home for her for the rest of her life.



That should be his #1 priority. Not the money.


----------



## sharon (Jul 7, 2004)

OMG!!! Poor little Smidgen!! Her little legs look like they'd be painful. It looks like they're about to buckle up right under her. Has anybody contacted this guy?


----------

